

What Actually Changed in Google’s Privacy Policy - yread
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/02/what-actually-changed-googles-privacy-policy

======
f8seer
Where's the post?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Looks like an apostrophe got stripped out:

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/02/what-actually-
changed-...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/02/what-actually-changed-
google%27s-privacy-policy)

~~~
yread
uh you're right. I can't change it now. Mods can you change it and remove this
comment?

